# Riesling labels



## rgecaprock (Apr 1, 2007)

Just finished bottling the Riesling...a very nice wine.
Here are two labels I might use.


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow......... I like both of them. I like the color and information on the first label, the second label I like that rustic look to it, to bad it would be a lot of work to cut them out along the rough surface, that would look really good on a clear bottle filled with straw colored wine.


I say....................


Do 15 and 15 of each.............


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 1, 2007)

You know, jobe I was trying to figure that out. I think if I shrink the border in smaller than the actual label sizethen I think I can apply the torn edge then cut it out that way. 


I'll try it.....Thank you Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 1, 2007)

I like them both too...I agree with Jobe...50/50 *Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 1, 2007)

Could you burn the edge with a candle?


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd probably light the whole thing on fire.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 1, 2007)

The only thing it would be a pain to cut out all around the edges.


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 1, 2007)

That looks fantastic!






How did you do it? It looks torn, which looks great!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 1, 2007)

I just shrunk in the border to a size a little smaller than the label and applied the torn edge so I will just have to cut around it on the actual label. 


My friend who is buying kits for me to make is also buying a laser printer so our labels will be sharper. I have them downloaded to a cd and she will print them for me. Next week she is coming over to help me bottle the Pinot Grigio kit that she bought. Then we are going to have some of the wine withcheeses and some hor devours after, will see of anyone else can come over and join in the fun.......Wish you all lived close






Ramona


Oh, and I went back and centered everything on the original and moved the ml and abv up.*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 1, 2007)

I like it better all the time.....cut a few at a time....it will be worth the effort.


I think Joan cut some labels around some grapes...wish she'd have shown us the end result.


You guys are all too much with your fantastic labels...well done!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank You!!


----------



## Waldo (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice label indeed Ramona. You may get one of those xacto razor knives to do the cutout with. They work great for detail work.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 1, 2007)

Those are some very professional looking labels. They will really sing with the color laser printer. I use one and the toner buildup adds a little depth making them look great. Wish I was closer.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2007)

Or you could print them on a glossy clear label! Awesome Ramona. Whick program gives you that ton border effect?


----------



## Angell Wine (Apr 1, 2007)

How about a label contest for winestock this year ? 


Good looking labels there .

*Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 1, 2007)

Wade, 
It's Print Shop 21, under the drop down you choose special effects and it gives you choices of various edges.


Ramon


----------



## B M W (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW, I like them both they look so professional and I bet the wine will be great too



.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 2, 2007)

BMW, 


The wine is fantastic we went through 4 bottles last night, shouldn't even corked those ones. I stashed a couple away for Winestock 2007.


Ramona


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 2, 2007)

I gotta ask...did you do the paintings for them too? If so, you're doing GREAT!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 2, 2007)

No, Oil,


I didn't but I have painted a couple more things but just trying to squeeze in some time to do that on the weekends with everything else is kind of hard. But it is still one if the things I want to keep doing.


Ramona


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey, Ramona, if I send you some of the art I want on my labels, will you design them for me? I'll give you credit on the back label and a free bottle of wine, shipped at my expense! Your labels are awesome!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hate to do it to ya Peter.............. But......................


Ramona:


I'll put you name on the front label! And still give ya a free bottle.........


and a blackberry Port...............


Oh yea........ I have a Reisling right now that needs to be labeled, bottled it last weekend. It's a.... (brain dead moment)..... Washing Valley something or other.............. Reisling.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey Ramona, Ill give you 2 bottles and!!!!!!!!!!!! Just kidding! Sounds
like you need to open a bottle printing store nextdoor to George!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks, You Guys,


I appreciated the compliments. I just really enjoy making labels so if you want...., I would be glad to see what I can come up with for you. I'll enjoy the new challenge. Send whatever material you have and what youwould like to have on a label and any details...size, colors, etc. I'll give it a try.....Ramona *Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2007)

What a gal!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 3, 2007)

Peter, jobe,


I'll do labels just for fun.........


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thats it! Your doing my next label Ramona.......... 


I spent some time on a label that I thought was going to be just perfect for my bottles. 






Once they were on the bottles, they looked Horrible!






I should have sized it to wrap around the bottle to look like a front and a back label................


I should add that I printed these on glue stock paper and printed them on a laser printer, so the print and color are much more clear and vivid that what you see here. Very pretty label, just wrong size, shape........ and color of te shrink wraps sucked too...............*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2007)

Maybe if you put them right side up theyll look better Jobe!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 5, 2007)

Jobe, you did a great job. They are very pretty labels. The colors are very nice. Can you try and resize it. I like the #5168 label size 31/2 x 5 inches. They kind of wrap around the curve of the bottle. 


Today my wine buddy who has bought a couple of kts went to office max and plunked down her credit card and bought a HP Laser color printer and said.."here you take it to your house" I have enough printers. She didn't give it to me but it is mine to use for labels. Saturday she is coming over and we are going to bottle and label the Pinot Grigio that she bought....then we will sit down and enjoy the fruits of our labor (fun).


Keep at it jobe...really they are great!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 5, 2007)

Sounds like the exact printer that I got, mine (well.... works) is an HP 6500 color. Rather impressive stack of cartidges in this thing, I know that..... 


Those arn't "LabelS.... It's just one label. 1/2 and 1/2, what is suppose to be the front label, and then the more descriptive back label. I made them 4 1/2 inches wide, thinking that would wrap the bottle enough, but no where near enough.......... Live and learn...... I'll have to drink this batch quickly before anyone notices






Edit: Just looked at the picture that I posted above, it looks taller than it really is. Must have changed it when I shrunk the size down to upload it. Size was 4.5 inches wide by 3 inches tall*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 5, 2007)

Cut it in half and put one on the front and one on the back...


I think it's a nice label too...looks very professional...


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 5, 2007)

jobe, I see what you are talking about now. Hey, any excuse to drink wine...I always say!!!
The printer that we got today is a HP 1600 Laserjet with the "stack of cartridges". And they are expensive too. but I guess they last along time...but I don't know with all the labels I want to print. My dad is asking for labels and I want to make a collage of of all the labels I've made...so I'll be busy with this toy!!!!




Yea,....What NW said. Cut it half and glue them on!!!!!



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh, Jobe, forgot I wanted to ask you how you got the color in your signature line? 


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Oh, Jobe, forgot I wanted to ask you how you got the color in your signature line?
> 
> 
> Ramona



Looks like a water color background.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 5, 2007)

When you print your labels on plain paper, cut them out and glue them on ...then you can make them any size.... 








This is the Cranberry Blend I made this winter...I stole a line from someone on this Forum..."1 of only 15"...who's line was that????Had to use it...love it!!!!*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful label. NW and great setting!!!
"
And Wade. I meant... jobes signature line...."In water one sees.....etc." .how did he get it blue?? lol


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ramona, in my settings, this is what my signature line looks like:


*"In water one sees one's own face; But in wine, one beholds the heart of another."*

*Edit: OOoops.... I thought it would show the tag lines to add. I'll try to type it out:*

*(COLOR=BLUE) (B)(I) Insert signature line here (/color)(/B)(/I) *

Substitute [ ]for all ( ) Won't show up if I used them.
*Just add those tags to your signature, and were COLOR=BLUE, you can change BLUE, to the color of your choice. Also note: ALL CAPS*


Since we have the same, you can copy past into yours, and just change the "color=Blue, to whatever color you want. The *is for bold, the is for italic print.


Thanks for the advise on the labels.


I could not imagine owning a printer like I have at work. It's great and all, but $700 to purchase then $135 for each cartridge (X 5) can get a little hefty for me. Although they are suppose to print up to 60,000 full color pages, I'm sure that may go quicker than I think. I use it for marketing at work and has made a huge impact on the material that I mail out, t was well worth the money spent.**Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Joanie (Apr 6, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> When you print your labels on plain paper, cut them out and glue them on ...then you can make them any size....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow NW! Your wine makes me list without even drinking it! I'm impressed!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2007)

Nw I do not remember who used that but I tool thought it was very
clever. I like your Cranberry label, it just goes to show me that
sometimes a little less is a little more. I always go overboard with
stuff but yours just looks professional.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2007)

jobe last year my Dell color laser printer which had a built in NIC was affected by the lightning. That blew out just the network connection. The printer was about $400 new, but the cartridges were like you say about 125 each for 4 making replacement about $500 for the toner. Being thrifty, I took it in the house where it works fine as a standalone printer with about 20,000 pages of toner left(plenty for home use. I just bought a new one for the office to keep the network connection without having to share it on the network through a computer. That way I got 2 sets of toner to use, a network connection, a newer model which is faster, and an extra printer for the house-all cheaper than a set of toner cartridges.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 6, 2007)

Joan said:


> Northern Winos said:
> 
> 
> > When you print your labels on plain paper, cut them out and glue them on ...then you can make them any size....
> ...


 *Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Coaster (Apr 6, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> I stole a line from someone on this Forum..."1 of only 15"...who's line was that????Had to use it...love it!!!!




Iuse a line like that on my labels but I don't know if I was the first.




http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2835


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2007)

Coaster, it was your label that I remember and I loved that idea,
especially for a scratcgh wine because in my opinion you can not
duplicate exactly so each batch really is unique.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Coaster....hope you don't mind??? ...Suppose I should have asked first...






Glad you coined the phrase...it's 'catchy'....and gives the wine a one-of-a-kind label for the people who might get a bottle...


----------



## Coaster (Apr 7, 2007)

Don't mind a a bit. I take much more from the forum than I am able to contribute (but hope that will change one day).


----------

